# Ducato Radio reception cured, partly.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The radio reception in all of my Fiat vans has been poor when the ignition is on or the engine is running, not too bad (although far prom perfect) with the engine and ignition turned off.

Over the last while I have read a good deal about this and it seems one of the main causes is "dirty power". Interference comes from many of the electrical components in the van, dirties the power and it can be heard as interference on the radio.

I bought a suppressor here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10A-NOISE-SUP...ash=item483681024c&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

and fitted it. It is not a complete cure as I suspect my aerial is still not as good as it could be, but now I can listen to the radio as I drive along. Not a bad 9.99 spent and a five minute fitting job, Alan.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Ta, I've got the same problem.

D.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Dave, from reading old posts I think many people have. 

I am now investigating the possibility of fitting a no¡se reduction device in the aerial line, it seems that the electrical components also generate RF interference. 

I will post results if I find a suitable one, Alan. 

Edit: Dave, Steamdrivenandy has also posted on this problem recently. He says, correctly, that in some cases this can be caused by the aerial not being a good fit in the back of the radio so check that first. 

Also some converters either just do not fit an aerial or add one of their own (particularly in A class vans) but leave the Fiat one connected to the unit. In my van there are two aerial connections under the dash, one for the original Fiat aerial which is no longer there and one for the screen mounted powered aerial. Make sure you have the correct aerial connected to the radio, Alan.


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi peoples

I have the 2007 X-250 Ducato but I cant get my Radio (body) out from the Dashboard to check the Aerial - is there a 'Trick' to it?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

With my Blaupunkt there are a pair of levers that you insert at either side of the radio which pushes locating lugs out of the way so that the radio can be pulled out. 

The blank holder above the radio can be pulled out with no tools by pushing the top ledge down and pulling. This should allow you to then see the radio, it's holder and the antenna connector.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you remove the little oddments pocket from above the radio you should be able to see, It pulls ot, brute force required. The radio may have a couple of screws locating it, Alan.


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you erneboy and rayc and the Forum!

I delved deep into my garage to retrive the Document Case that I recieved with the van when new. It is full of papers and booklets regarding the items fitted to the Rapido.

I found - suprise, suprise - a Pioneer Leaflet therin, together with a small plastic box containing 2 little shaped metal strips that push into the sides of the Radio casing to remove it from the Dashboard. The leaflet also illustrates how to do it.

So thank you guys for taking the time to show me the light!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As I said the suppressor helped but reception was still poor, so I took a look at the coaxial from the radio to the aerial. 

Reading info. on the problem the experts suggest that poor reception is usually due to a combination of factors, hence my decision to have a look at the co-ax. I read that low quality co-ax is not well screened and therefore is more likely to pick up interference. The co-ax connecting my radio to my aerial had very little screening wire surrounding the core and it was not braided so I removed it and pulled a length of high quality co-ax through in it´s place. My reception has improved noticeably again. Still not perfect with the ignition on or the engine running but now I have to listen carefully to hear the interference whereas before I had to listen carefully to hear the radio, Alan.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The reception from my radio was rubbish so I fitted a Blaupunkt windscreen mounted one. It took about an hour and a half with my wife doing the tricky part of sticking the elements to the windscreen. The reception is now brilliant and the Blaupunkt radio is now at its full potential. Cost less than £15.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Ray, I think what works for one person may not work for another. My van came with a windscreen mounted powered aerial and it was terrible, so I fitted a roof aerial which was not much better. 

Probably the thing to do is for people to work their way through all the options starting with making sure they have a good aerial well connected to the radio, Alan.


----------



## harley695 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Ducato Radio Reception*

I ve also bought one of the interference suppressors from E bay but Im not sure about installation.
My live feed is always live (bypassing the automatic Fiat radio turn off ) so is it Ok to cut it to install the device or do I need to disconnect the battery?.Doing the latter is a major job on my vehicle!
Any advice is appreiciated.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You can just cut it Harley but there should be a fuse in the power line which you could take out while you work on it. You are not in personal danger but be careful not to let the live wire touch anything metal as it may blow a fuse, Alan.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry I've only just spotted this thread.

My mobile van techy turned up with a windscreen stick on aerial to fit, but when we discovered the door mirror aerial lead was such a poor fit on the radio we decided to secure that to see if it improved matters.

The next stage will be to try the windscreen aerial if necessary.

He'd actually asked on old friend of his who has worked in a big Belgian motorhome dealers for years what they do for poor X250 reception and he suggested the windscreen aerial.

I haven't used the van much since securing the lead so can't really make a judgement yet.

SDA


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

SDA, is your reception poor all the time or does it get worse with the ignition on or the engine running.

It has been suggested that the electrics may generate RF interference, that should only be noticed with the ignition on or the engine running. I have been offered a possible cure for that, details below,

Hello Alan,

The majority of testing is trial and error.

We have the following ground loop isolator. You could use some adapters and connectors (below) and run the coaxial cable through one of the lines of the ground loops isolator. I don't know how sucessful this would be as the ground loops isolator is meant for audio devices, however I'm sure the same principle applies.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RCA-PHONO-GRO...ash=item56302549e6&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

You would require 2 of these;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RCA-MALE-TO-F...ash=item4834f783d2&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

You would require one of these;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5-x-F-CONNECT...ash=item5632bddbf9&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

You will probably end up changing a small cable within the system and the problem going, it will just be difficult finding the problem. The website below may help;

http://www.caraudiobook.com/car_audio_noise_troubleshooting/car_audio_noise_troubleshooting.htm

Kind regards
Sam

This chap said if I called he would try to trace and cure the fault, he is in Preston, Alan.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Alan,

I don't think the problem with my radio is due to electric interference, but more to do with a poor strength signal at the head unit.

If we're travelling through a strong signal area then the reception is fair to good, but if you get amongst hills you can forget it. Or rather that used to be the case. During the little mileage I've done since we strapped the aerial lead in place things seem better but I'm suspending judgement 'til next time I drive 'over the tops'. If I can receive Radio 4 round Skippy then I know I've cracked it. 

Radio reception has always been good when parked up, but we've not been amongst hills then so it's difficult to judge.

I'll certainly bear your suggestions in mind for further consideration if we still have a problem.

SDA


----------

